# Difference in accuracy with different slingshots



## Crudex (6 mo ago)

Hello,

I was watching ATO's review of one slingshot.
After test, He told that this model is very accurate.
Im wonder, does are differences in accuracy with different slingshots or it's up to all of shooter.

Ofc ATO is pro for me and i love He's videos and tests. So I don't want question what He told.
But i wonder if is possible to give examples of slingshots more and less accurate.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I've owned over 200 slingshots and definitely find some easier to shoot accurately than others. I struggle with frames that have an uncomfortable handle, long forks that put the bands away from my hand web, heavy bands and larger than needed pouches. I do best with low profile forks, comfortably shaped handle, light bands with small ammo (1/4" to 8mm) and a small pouch. I like the fork width to be 80-90mm. 

I often take out 4 or 5 frames to see which one I shoot best that day. Certain frames always seem to work best for my shooting style. The Pocket Predator TTF Mini-Taurus has been a top frame for me for a few years now. The Chinese Lion Mouth has been my top OTT with a Stone-Spear SPS also doing well. For tiny .177cal BBs I seem to do best with a Tianpeng OTT style frame (pinch grip). Other shooters may warm up to different frame styles. Some shooters may resist trying certain frame styles due to bias, finances, shipping concerns or other reasons. I tried to shoot as many styles as I could before deciding but I'm sure I left some out.

You might also think about what sort of draw/anchor-point you use. Some people swear by a cheek anchor point, or side of nose, or under eye, or on parts of ear, or 3/4 butterfly or full butterfly. These choices might also effect the frame you do best with. 

Try everything and stick with what works best for you.


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

Yeah I agree with what Northerner says. Try different frames to see what they all have to offer. I shot TTF for years and this summer made it a point to learn OTT and I find there are some real advantages so try at least those two styles and see how they shoot


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

I've won more beer with the Pocket Predator Scorpion than any other rig. We used to play slingshot poker, where you shoot at cards printed on a legal size piece of paper. You get six shots to make the best hand you can. I once made a royal flush to win a case of Heiny with the Scorpion. For me, no other rig comes close. 🍺


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

As of right know my most accurate frame is a natural that I craved. But I shoot a frame for a couple months and then when it feels weird to hold I pick a different frame and repeat.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

It's up to the shooters style. Lots will work for you and lots won't. If you have the same build as ATO then you might prefer the same slings, but he's shooting a lot of different frames. Ask @ATO75 what his favorite is.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I have tried quite a few frames too, some were so accurate that it is surprising, some I had to really work at it to hit with any regularity and the vast majority were in the middle. I had one slingshot that was deadly accurate, I mean the frame, ammo, band set and pouch just worked... but that setup had horrendous hand slap, I mean it was honest to goodness painful. I ended up selling it or trading it off, only way I could stop shooting it, I had tried everything I thought of, plus everything suggested to me and I just couldn't find relief that worked for me. 

Hopefully you won't run across one like that but plenty that surprise you with their accuracy. Just keep in mind the slingshot can't do anything with out you, you are the major determining factor in the accuracy of the shot. Just my rambley $0.02


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

As many have said before . . . "Its the Indian, not the arrow" . . . 

I tend to agree.


----------



## Crudex (6 mo ago)

Thank U All for great answers 🙂
Now I have no choice, must buy another slingshot and check it. Than buy another... and... 😄


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Enjoy trying different slingshots, it’s a fun experience


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

The most accurate frame for you is the one that you can perfectly duplicate the hold on shot after shot. 
It’s out there. Now go find it!!🤣


----------

